# Warning: Graphic Photos - Necropsy: fat or tumor?



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

One of my Dorkings died yesterday. She didn't show any signs of illness, was fine in the morning and at midday. That evening at lock up she was dead under the perches.

I did a home necropsy on her.... Found her heart and gizzard COMPLETELY engulfed in what looks like fat but I'm wondering if it is and why... Cause of death was likely a section of intestines that had gone necrotic and black - either twisted up in this yellow gunk (which was so entangled I had to cut every organ out separately) or something else caused that... Also have no idea what the white patches on the heart are. Almost looks like it's been bleached....

Anyway, is this really fat or some sort of tumor? If it's fat it was in really odd places and a lot of it despite the fact she didn't appear in life to be overweight... (in fact I'd say she was slightly underweight - npt enough to be concerned about but still.)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would have to do some digging but I suspect she might have had a heart attack. The heart, as you've figured out, should be a uniform red color. Yet, in the second pic I see dark patches which would suggest an infarct. 

Without seeing it first hand it's hard to say if that was tumor or something else going on. Usually tumors have a blood supply, I can't see that from the pics.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The necrotic intestine I'm going to guess necrotic enteritis because they can be symptom free until they die, whereas, cocci chickens usually looks sick. The stuff on the heart could be aspergilli possibly. Either can be connected to poor immune system. How old was she?


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

She was a little less than a year old.... maybe nine months. I suspected the intestines but it could have just as easily been her heart. I am OK with either, just making sure it wasn't contagious! It wasn't cocci.... At our previous home every pet we had got cocci. Even the cats. It was really bad.... hope never to have such a problem again!


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Keratin lines the gizzard. The outside of the gizzard seems normal. Did you open it? Could any of these situations mentioned in this article be possible? I'm sorry about your hen.
http://www.specialnutrients.com/tech_publications/Gizzard E Proventriculitis PIP Georgia.pdf


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Is that green on the heart?


----------

